# 40 plus and childless...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! I don't need to be aged but I'd like to get in touch with friends who are 40 and over and still childless like me...


----------



## desperate41 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi There Briege . I'm 43  and in the same boat as you good days and of course the bad ones ;however we are going down the route of oeivf.  our heads are all over the place at the moment ,   I'm very new to f/friends too  , hang in there      take care


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Briege / Desperate

You could try here also, not Ireland but same road...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

D x


----------



## desperate41 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there Briege, how are things going with you .i was on f/friends and you came into my head the other day  take care                      maj


----------

